# Turkey Tags



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Checked my Credit card yesterday and found that the wife and I had drawn early season turkey tags for the NE region, starts 9 April, (HERE WE GO)! 8)


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

lucky you...! good luck to ya.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife has got the early L/E southern tag......Again this year (2011)..
I had the fillmore tag in 09,,,,and she had it in 08.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats you guys. I drew an early tag this year too with 0 points and had one in 09 with 0 points. I've been really lucky in the draws lately. Post up the harvest pictures and story when that time comes.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

No tag this year for me, maybe next year.


----------

